# BEAUTY.COM Friends & Family Sale



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish they had the NARS Guy Bourdin collection so I could get Cambodia eye shadow at a discount. Last year I picked up four NARS brushes from this sale. Anyone getting anything here? Starts Tuesday.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 3, 2013)

oh Yes they send me a Email this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i need to make my wishlist


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 4, 2013)

I heard about this. Since I'm not a Sephora VIB I think I'll buy most of what I want in this Beauty.com sale. Off to add a bunch of things to my cart...


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2013)

They also give you 5% cashback on your purchases. It's a great little hidden gem to buy your makeup. They also have some Rebecca Minkoff wallets, Spanx, lol. My cart gets eclectic there. Oh and they will deliver to your local Walgreens if you can't get packages for some reason.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 4, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I wish they had the NARS Guy Bourdin collection so I could get Cambodia eye shadow at a discount. Last year I picked up four NARS brushes from this sale. Anyone getting anything here? Starts Tuesday.


Time to get that red eyelash curler lorac set and some paula's choice serums *-*


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 5, 2013)

I ordered my goodies this morning:
  NARS Blushes - Taj Mahal and Exhibit A
  NARS Train Bleu pencil
  Stila Fiore (I wanted Beso but it was out of stock).

  I didn't get the impression that the 20% is a one time use coupon so I may go back and get some additional stuff.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought about it, but my Sephora cart is big enough. Plus I have a dream that I might manage to make Rouge this year, so I'm trying to stick to Sephora


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> I ordered my goodies this morning:
> NARS Blushes - Taj Mahal and Exhibit A
> NARS Train Bleu pencil
> Stila Fiore (I wanted Beso but it was out of stock).
> ...


  Oh my I didn't think to get Taj Mahal. You are brilliant, Lipstickjunkii! I decided last night I probably wouldn't get anything. I've got weird things like Foot Petals in my cart. LOL

  They sell Paula's Choice there, but I don't think I need any more of her products right now even though I'm happy with them. I have so much skincare from Sephora to go through.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh my I didn't think to get Taj Mahal. You are brilliant, Lipstickjunkii! I decided last night I probably wouldn't get anything. I've got weird things like Foot Petals in my cart. LOL
> 
> They sell Paula's Choice there, but I don't think I need any more of her products right now even though I'm happy with them. I have so much skincare from Sephora to go through.


  Hahaha, thank you Miss TT. Yeah I was like yay to Taj Mahal especially since Sephora doesn't carry it. I just found out they sell Paula's Choice products so will definitely go back and scoop some of her stuff. I'm on this big retinol/Glycolic acid kick. I'm only 30 but figured I might as well start early.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to buy paula's choice  Recommendations for my oily skin and some blemish and blackheads.


----------



## looovemac (Nov 5, 2013)

I got butter london polishes, 12 polish set and 6 polish set! I never tried them before, I hope I like them!


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 5, 2013)

looovemac said:


> I got butter london polishes, 12 polish set and 6 polish set! I never tried them before, I hope I like them!


  Butter London polishes are gorgeous! I got Brown Sugar this week and it's my new favorite


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

Since I started using Paula's Choice a year or two ago I've been complimented on my skin. I get lots of compliments from clients at Sephora now. It's weird b/c I don't think my skin is that special.

  Mayanas I would look at items in the Skin Balancing or  Clear/Acne line. The product that will change your skin, imo, will be the 2% BHA Liquid. Use it twice a day.
http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/skin-care-basics/_/how-to-put-together-a-skin-care-routine


----------



## Kaori (Nov 5, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Recommendations for my oily skin and some blemish and blackheads.


I recommend buying samples first on her website, she has also sample packs of the skincare collections, which offer better value. One sample lasts about 6 uses.

  My skin is sensitive with eczema, combination/normal, so I ended up liking just couple products:
  Skin Balancing Oil-Reducing Cleanser - its pretty creamy, may be too creamy for oily skin
  Earth Sourced Purely Natural Refreshing Toner - nice balance for combination skin, not too hydrating
  Exfoliating 2% BHA Lotion - creamy, only bha/aha thing that wasnt tingling my face, you may want to go with the clear regular strength bha or the 2% bha liquid which is stronger; I think its effective for blackheads 
  RESIST Barrier Repair Moisturizer - nice balance for combination skin, sometimes doesnt hydrate enough, but you may find it great for oily skin
  Skin Balancing Antioxidant Serum with Retinol - its nice, not too oily serum
  RESIST Super Antioxidant Serum - I like this one but its too oily for oily skin, you may want to try the RESIST Ultra-Light Antioxidant Serum which I found not hydrating enough for me and was tingling my skin for some reason(same for RESIST Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator ultra-light moisturizer)
    you may ant to try the Hydralight Healthy Skin Refreshing Toner, it was not hydrating enough for my skin, but will be great for oily skin


  And the Clear line may be great, I have the regular strength benzoyl peroxide treatment and its great but drying for me to use often. And if I use BHA 2x a day its too drying as well.

  I would suggest avoiding toners with silicones in them, because imo if you put silicone toner, then silicone serum, and then silicone moisturizer, it may be too much for the last step to absorb properly, and they are also too hydrating for oily skin =)


----------



## looovemac (Nov 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Butter London polishes are gorgeous! I got Brown Sugar this week and it's my new favorite


Awesome! I will check out Brown Sugar too.


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 6, 2013)

So excited, I finally bought the Lorac Pro palette since sephora is out of stock. Yay glad to get it at 20% off. Threw in some elf product to get free shipping lol.  I'm looking at those cargo blushes and the blu ray powder tho. lol, I might order again.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 6, 2013)

I couldn't find the Pro Palette on the website. I really hate their setup. Their programmer did a lousy job of designating the search parameters. Things I'm looking for don't show up when they should. For instance I just searched eye shadows and the first item to show up is theBalm's Mary Lou-minizer.


----------



## MsKb (Nov 6, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Since I started using Paula's Choice a year or two ago I've been complimented on my skin. I get lots of compliments from clients at Sephora now. It's weird b/c I don't think my skin is that special.
> 
> Mayanas I would look at items in the Skin Balancing or  Clear/Acne line. The product that will change your skin, imo, will be the 2% BHA Liquid. Use it twice a day.
> http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/skin-care-basics/_/how-to-put-together-a-skin-care-routine


  ohh I ordered the Paula's Choice extra strength acne set along with some NARS stuff.. can't wait to try the line..will have to try the 2% BHA liquid next as well


----------



## meka72 (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought Paula's Choice AHA & BHA facial treatments for my daughter and Nars cream blush in Constantinople. It took me forever to decide which shade of the blush to buy. I have cactus flower and love it!


----------



## meka72 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> I want to buy paula's choice  Recommendations for my oily skin and some blemish and blackheads.


  I highly recommend the ABA & BHA face treatments. The 10% glycolic weekly resurfacing treatment is really good to. It really brightens your complexion. After adding those 3 products to my skincare routine, I constantly received compliments on my skin and I have acne prone skin. Just make sure you wear sunscreen, which I'm sure you do anyway.   HTH!


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I couldn't find the Pro Palette on the website. I really hate their setup. Their programmer did a lousy job of designating the search parameters. Things I'm looking for don't show up when they should. For instance I just searched eye shadows and the first item to show up is theBalm's Mary Lou-minizer.


 I agree, the set up they have is pretty horrible. I hope you were able to find it tho. edit: yay just got my shipping notification.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 8, 2013)

Been trying to checkout for the last 25 mins to no avail. Used 2 diff devices and it either wouldn't give me sale price, wouldn't go to cart, or wouldn't login me into my account on diff occasions. Not happy at all w/ their site. Their loss. At least I pricematched what I could with Nordstrom.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 8, 2013)

beauty.com won't let u get the discount and use ebates at the same time...that pretty much sucks


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 9, 2013)

purplerinne said:


> beauty.com won't let u get the discount and use ebates at the same time...that pretty much sucks


  No it should still work, there should be a link for the 20% off on the ebates.com website. There is on mrrebates.com and shopathome.com (all rebate sites) If you scroll down through their coupons there is one for the 20% off, I see it.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Been trying to checkout for the last 25 mins to no avail. Used 2 diff devices and it either wouldn't give me sale price, wouldn't go to cart, or wouldn't login me into my account on diff occasions. Not happy at all w/ their site. Their loss. At least I pricematched what I could with Nordstrom.


  Nordstrom price matches???? Aww man! Although I bought items that I couldn't buy at Nordstrom, I would've been inclined to buy more at Nordstrom (at beauty.com sale price) just to increase my beauty rewards bank AND to get nordstrom notes.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2013)

purplerinne said:


> beauty.com won't let u get the discount and use ebates at the same time...that pretty much sucks


 I was struggling w/ that last night too.  





meka72 said:


> Nordstrom price matches???? Aww man! Although I bought items that I couldn't buy at Nordstrom, I would've been inclined to buy more at Nordstrom (at beauty.com sale price) just to increase my beauty rewards bank AND to get nordstrom notes.


 Yes! Money toward Nordstrom Notes. That's how I shopped most of the sale last year too. Ok what is this beauty rewards bank???


----------



## meka72 (Nov 9, 2013)

MsTT, it is nordstrom's version of beauty insider at sephora  http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-rewards-faq


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 9, 2013)

Kaori said:


> I recommend buying samples first on her website, she has also sample packs of the skincare collections, which offer better value. One sample lasts about 6 uses.
> 
> My skin is sensitive with eczema, combination/normal, so I ended up liking just couple products:
> Skin Balancing Oil-Reducing Cleanser - its pretty creamy, may be too creamy for oily skin
> ...


 

  Thank you so much Ladies I have to try this


----------



## Kaori (Nov 9, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Thank you so much Ladies I have to try this


Right now on her website, they have 25% off cleansers and toners, this weekend free LE liquid lipstick collection with code EDDLIPS  when you purchase above 50$(and free shipping) and they just launched a referal program where current customers and new customers get 10$ off =)  (here is my link for the 10$ off  http://bit.ly/17baFJF  ). It seems they have different kind of promotions all the time, so my guess is they will have something special for black friday as well. Last month they had free shipping on everything and 20% and 25% off some RESIST stuff. And all the time 3 free samples with purchase. Oh, and they had 15% off whole order last month as well for couple days. I suggest subscribing to her newsletter to receive info about deals 

  Yes, I love good deals, so I keep stalking lol


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 9, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Right now on her website, they have 25% off cleansers and toners, this weekend free LE liquid lipstick collection with code EDDLIPS  when you purchase above 50$(and free shipping) and they just launched a referal program where current customers and new customers get 10$ off =)  (here is my link for the 10$ off  http://bit.ly/17baFJF  ). It seems they have different kind of promotions all the time, so my guess is they will have something special for black friday as well. Last month they had free shipping on everything and 20% and 25% off some RESIST stuff. And all the time 3 free samples with purchase. Oh, and they had 15% off whole order last month as well for couple days. I suggest subscribing to her newsletter to receive info about deals
> 
> Yes, I love good deals, so I keep stalking lol


  Thank you so much for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I cant pay with paypal right  now , i dont know what happen I,ll try tomorrow


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2013)

meka72 said:


> MsTT, it is nordstrom's version of beauty insider at sephora  http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-rewards-faq


 Say what? Thanks so much for the info. I pretty much only buy beauty there so I'm peeved I've not received word of this from my SA.  Eta: nvm I see I'm not eligible to join because only a few stores have it. I can think of a work around, but it irks me to have to jump a hoop. I've spent thousands this year.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 9, 2013)

MsTT, I wonder if you can join the program if you buy online or over the phone? I understand if you don't want to go that route if you already have an in store SA with whom you work.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 9, 2013)

meka72 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/beauty-rewards-faq


  Thanks for sharing this! It is at a store semi-close to me, I'll have to make a point of going there next time to sign up.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 9, 2013)

meka72 said:


> MsTT, I wonder if you can join the program if you buy online or over the phone? I understand if you don't want to go that route if you already have an in store SA with whom you work.


 It looks like a phone order would do it from one of the listed stores, but I try to be loyal to my SA as she treats me very well. I've already reduced my spending w/ her to focus on Sephora so I can't think of a random item I would buy from someone else.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 9, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks for sharing this! It is at a store semi-close to me, I'll have to make a point of going there next time to sign up.


  Pas de probleme!


----------



## Kaori (Nov 10, 2013)

Btw it seems the 20% is still valid, just got email which said "Valid Tuesday 11/5/2013 from 12:01am through Sunday 11/10/2013 11:59pm Pacific Time. "


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 10, 2013)

I got my discount and also got notification of cash back pending from ebates so thats weird.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 10, 2013)

The LORAC Pro palette is OOS now so I've got no reason to shop there. I was traveling so put off making the purchase in favor of family time. Maybe I can score it from Kohl's. Or maybe I just don't need more makeup... LOL


----------



## meka72 (Nov 11, 2013)

MissTT said:


> The LORAC Pro palette is OOS now so I've got no reason to shop there. I was traveling so put off making the purchase in favor of family time. Maybe I can score it from Kohl's. Or maybe I just don't need more makeup... LOL


  Not to enable you or anything but Ulta has a holiday version that's slightly cheaper and includes an eyeliner.    http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5920336#reviews


----------



## MissTT (Nov 11, 2013)

Enabled! But then I see the excluded from coupons notice. That's why I hate shopping with Ulta. I wonder why it's cheaper here? I feel like I can't buy this palette w/o a coupon now. I get weird sometimes. Let me know if you see a way to get a deal on it. I was wishing Nordstrom sold it, but I didn't see it on their website.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, am I crazy ladies… I could've sworn I rec'd an email that their F&F was extended again to the 16th… But that doesn't seem like the case. If I'm being crazy, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 13, 2013)

Click through your email link an add something to your cart. The discount will show up immediately. I thought it was Sunday though.


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 13, 2013)

They said it was extended, it still works. Just click on any of the email or weblinks for it....temptalia has one on her site...mrrebates.com has one on the beauty.com page, just look through the links.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Enabled! But then I see the excluded from coupons notice. That's why I hate shopping with Ulta. I wonder why it's cheaper here? I feel like I can't buy this palette w/o a coupon now. I get weird sometimes. Let me know if you see a way to get a deal on it. I was wishing Nordstrom sold it, but I didn't see it on their website.


  I hate Ulta but will probably break down and buy the pro palette there just because I "need" it. That eyeliner makes paying $39 worth it, right? Lol.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

You make a point, meka72 LOL I'm going to see if I can get at least 20% off at Kohl's and try to get it in the store. If not, then I may try Ulta. I don't _need_ this makeup so I really just need to walk away...


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so happy I was so hesitant on buying the cargo blu ray powder. I found these for only $20.00 each! heck ya!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the powders are full size too and considering one powder is $32.00 regular price and was on sale on beauty.com for $25.00 I think these were a steal with all the items that came with it. I am debating on going back tomorrow to buy more since it was such a good price.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, where? LOL


----------



## babygirlLAH (Nov 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Well, where? LOL


 hahaha sorry I thought I mentioned it. got excited when I found them. lmao. got them at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Score! No Rack near me although I thought someone told me one was coming.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 17, 2013)

Ladies I bought a lot of samples  of Paulas  Choice but I have a question. I have to wash my face after of BHA 1% exfoliate dont say nothing


----------



## meka72 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> Ladies I bought a lot of samples  of Paulas  Choice but I have a question. I have to wash my face after of BHA 1% exfoliate dont say nothing hboy:


  You're asking the order of use for the BHA? You wash your face first. When I use the BHA, I wash, tone (maybe), use BHA (and sometimes add AHA on top), let that absorb for a few minutes and then moisturize.   Sorry if I misinterpreted your question and my answer is off base.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, i wash with hydralight  but after putting  bha 1% gelon my face , my face starts to have scabs and do not understand. as I'm after to moisturize my skin and makeup with those little things in my face.

  sorry my english is so bad.


  BHA 2% liquid says rinse but BHA1% dont says anything


----------



## meka72 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you're using the 1% gel (http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-One-Percent-BHA-Gel-Exfoliant/), these are the directions:  DIRECTIONS: Apply a dime-sized amount to clean skin and massage over face, including around the eyes (do not apply to eyelids or along lower lash line). Do not rinse off. Follow with Paula's Choice CLEAR Acne Fighting Treatment (if needed), moisturizer, and/or specialty product. For daytime, wear under a product rated SPF 15 or higher.    





Mayanas said:


> Yes, i wash with hydralight  but after putting  bha 1% gelon my face , my face starts to have scabs and do not understand. as I'm after to moisturize my skin and makeup with those little things in my face.  sorry my english is so bad.   BHA 2% liquid says rinse but BHA1% dont says anything


----------



## meka72 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mayanas, I forgot to add that maybe you shouldn't use the BHA gel as often (I'm unsure how often you're using it but I'm just trying to think of some of the issues I've had when trying new strong(er) products).  Instead of using 2x/day maybe you could only use it at night. Or use it every other day.  I hope this helps!


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 17, 2013)

meka72 said:


> DIRECTIONS: Apply a dime-sized amount to clean skin and massage over face, including around the eyes (do not apply to eyelids or along lower lash line). Do not rinse off. Follow with Paula's Choice CLEAR Acne Fighting Treatment (if needed), moisturizer, and/or specialty product. For daytime, wear under a product rated SPF 15 or higher.








 Thank you so much.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 18, 2013)

No problem!  





Mayanas said:


> Thank you so much.


----------

